# Atardecer en Lima



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos David


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Amigo tus fotos están genialesssssss, no hay nada que hacer que Lima es ciudad de contrastes y emociones.


SI LIMA ES UNICA LIMA ES LA MEJOR DEL MUNDO PARA MI


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Nada como un atardecer en lo alto del acantilado.


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

Ojala se pudiera crear un solo topic sobre atardeceres peruanos...:cheers:


----------

